# Airtel Broadband or You Broadband in Chennai?



## dan4u (Dec 8, 2015)

I moved to a new place in Chennai (Chetpet) and I initially called up You Broadband two weeks ago for a new connection, they responded quickly and I paid online, the rep said it will be setup in 5-7 days. 

They offered a fibre connection 200GB@100Mbps for Rs 1732 and 1mbps post fup, looked pretty good. then the waiting began. They said its feasible in my area but I wasn't too sure, the waiting continued.

yesterday I noticed Airtel flex's on all the Houses in my area, and one of them said 60GB for Rs 1099. I called them up and gave my details, the rep said someone will call me in 48 hours. And surprisingly, they called me today and came to my place.  that was quicker than I expected. 

This was the initial Brochure he showed me 

*i.imgur.com/FAM8Lmf.jpg

it wasn't what I saw on their flex, I asked him about the 60GB @ Rs 1099 plan, he called his supervisor to see if it was feasible in my area, I guess the supervisor said yes. 

Then he showed me this brochure, he said it was the Airtel Advantage plans

*i.imgur.com/5iw9p3P.jpg


So I chose the 125GB@16mbps for Rs 1499 plan and he said it will be setup in 2 days. Rs 1000  setup fee including wireless router.

I was quite surprised at how fast Airtel responded and did a feasibility check, though You Broadband was quick in their initial response and taking my money, but I haven't heard from them since. I guess I'll cancel the connection with you broadband and stick with artel, or maybe If you broadband responds in the next few days I'll try them both and see which is more stable.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2015)

What is the post FUP speed after 125 GB?


----------



## dan4u (Dec 8, 2015)

that's 512kbps I think..


----------

